# IMac 27 et écran Noir (Pour ceux qui aiment les défis)



## cez (13 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
C'est la première fois que je poste sur un forum mais l'histoire qui m'arrive est tellement hallucinante que je voudrais en faire part au plus grand nombre... et peut être que parmi votre communauté, se cache celui qui saura me donner des explications rationnelles à ce qui m'arrive (enfin, disons plutôt à ce qui arrive à mon IMac)

ACTE 1 : L'écran noir
Voici la situation : Je suis graphiste depuis des années, élevé au Mac depuis mon plus jeune age. J'ai un IMac 27 pouces que j'ai acheté en Nov. 2011. Pas de bol, un peu plus de 2 ans après (il y a deux semaines pour être exact) l'écran de mon Imac devient Noir d'un seul coup.
Comme je travaille avec deux écrans, toutes les infos passent sur le deuxième écran et je pense bêtement qu'il ne s'agit que d'un soucis de "reconnaissance" entre les deux écrans. Ben en fait, Non. Je redémarre sur mon Imac seul, pas d'image. Je rebranche mon deuxième écran et redémarre en zappant la PRAM (comme on m'a appris quand j'étais jeune) Le soucis, c'est qu'a ce moment, c'est mon clavier qui ne fonctionne plus (clavier numérique, donc branché sur USB) Je passe donc sur clavier sans fil (ouf ! il m'en restait un !). Je zappe la PRAM (3 fois) : Rien. Bon, visiblement mon IMAC a un soucis.

ACTE 2 : Le SAV Apple
Je me rends donc dans un centre de réparation agréé Apple pour le faire réparer (ou du moins diagnostiqué)
Et là, Bingo, il démarre correctement ! J'insiste un peu sur mon problème d'écran et de clavier et le mec fait des tests sur ma machine pour vérifier que tout fonctionne correctement. Comme il ne voit rien à redire, je repars avec mon IMac en pensant que c'était un problème mineur et qu'il avait peut être juste besoin de prendre un peu l'air.
J'arrive chez moi. Je rebranche. Il remarche. Ouf ! 
Mais au bout d'un quart d'heure, BIM ! Plus d'écran !
Je retourne le lendemain au service technique. Ils démarrent mon Imac et là, coup de bol (si j'ose dire), pas d'image sur l'écran. Je leur laisse pour qu'ils le réparent.

ACTE 3 : La carte graphique
Entre temps, je me rebranche une station de travail de fortune (avec un autre écran et un macbook) et je fais des recherches sur internet. Et là, je tombe sur un article fort intéressant qui me dit que les Imac 27 pouces (comme le mien) qui ont été achetés mi-2011 (comme le mien) et dont les numéros de séries finissent par "DHJQ" (comme le mien) peuvent avoir des soucis d'écran noir à cause d'une carte graphique défaillante et qu'Apple étend sa garantie pour ce type de problème. Là c'est trop fort, je me dis que j'ai trop de chance (si j'ose dire) et qu'à tous les coups le problème vient de là. Ce serait quand même incroyable que ce ne soit pas ça ! J'en informe donc le service technique qui s'occupe de ma machine pour anticiper un peu le temps des réparations et j'attends leur diagnostique final et ma prise en charge par Apple...

ACTE 4 : Le devis
Une semaine plus tard (il y a quelque jours) Le SAV m'appelle pour me dire que : La panne est très bizarre et que ce n'est pas la carte graphique mais la carte mère qui est "défaillante". résultat : un devis à 978 euros. Gloups ! A ce prix là, ça ne vaut carrément pas le coup de faire la réparation, d'autant que la carte n'est garantie que 3 mois. 
Là, je pleure. 
Je pleure d'abord chez moi, en silence puis chez Apple en gueulant un peu pour leur dire qu'au bout de 2 ans, ce n'est pas normal qu'une machine à ce prix me lâche. Je leur dis que j'achète Apple (Mac, Mac Pro, Mac Book, Ipod, Ipad, Iphone etc) depuis des années et que pour récompenser ma fidélité, ils feraient bien de faire un petit effort et me réparer ma machine. Mais rien enfin, si peu : un bon d'achat de 100 euros pour 300 euros d'achat chez eux Hummm Comment dire ?

ACTE 5 : Retour à la maison :
Ce matin, je suis de retour à la maison avec mon Imac qui fonctionne parfaitement mais qui n'a pas d'écran. J'ai soudain l'idée lumineuse de brancher 2 écrans dessus ! (pour avoir ma station de travail du départ) Je branche, je démarrer et ça fonctionne. Finalement, c'est bête, mais j'utilise mon Imac comme une tour. C'est un peu encombrant et pas du tout esthétique mais ça marche.
je branche mon clavier, mon disque dur externe et ma tablette et tout remarche. C'est presque un miracle (si j'ose dire). A ce moment, va savoir pourquoi, je redémarre et là, BIM ! Mon clavier ne fonctionne plus. Je l'éteins, je le débranche et je rallume. Et BIM ! Le clavier remarche. Bon, je me dis que je vais vite écrire mon histoire sur un forum. Je m'inscris ici et là, BIM mon IMAC SE RALLUME !!! J'ai donc 3 écrans d'allumés !! (mais je ne sais pas pour combien de temps)

EPILOGUE :
Si vous avez pris le temps de me lire jusqu'au bout, je serais ravi de savoir si vous trouvez une explication logique et rationnelle à ce qui m'est arrivé. Pourquoi mon clavier branché sur USB (et qui est neuf, j'ai oublié de préciser) ne fonctionne qu'une fois sur deux. Comment ce mac peut marcher avec une carte mère défaillante ? Que feriez-vous pour qu'il fonctionne à nouveau comme avant ? (réinstaller un système propre ?) De quoi ça peut venir ?? Une idée ? Je vous remercie pour votre attention et pour votre aide.

Cez


----------



## gmaa (13 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Cela me rappelle quelque chose...

IMac 27" 2009 3,33 GHz
Aucun souci jusqu'à fin AppleCare (12/2012)!
Moins de 2 mois plus tard : 1/2 dalle sombre (dégradé noir-gris) puis pour finir "la nuit".
Même comportement aléatoire (OK chez SAV...)
Les tâches fonctionnent et j'ai le son en "témoin"...

Observations (_notées à l'époque_):
La température du Mac est normale : 45°C en régime normal. Pas de bruit de ventilateur (pas daccélération).
Le problème décran subitement noir peut ne pas se reproduire pendant plusieurs jours ! Aucune modification dans lusage.
14-15-16/2
17/2 écran noir dès le démarrage et difficile den sortir !
17/2 20h30 écran parfait mais quelques flashs puis ombre légère à gauche.
17/2 22h30, 22h37 écran noir sans raison, ombre à gauche plus prononcée.
18/2 12h30 écran noir au démarrage, demi écran gauche sombre.
20/2 18h écran noir au démarrage (difficiie), demi écran gauche sombre.
21/2 9h30 écran noir au démarrage (très,très difficile), demi écran gauche sombre.
J'avais pris des photos pendant cette phase.

Vigoureuse protestation chez Apple qui "exceptionnellement" a changé la dalle.
J'ai invoqué le "vice caché".
Il a fallu appeler et écrire (recommandé A&R) en Irlande (Cork)

Cet iMac faisait partie d'une série dont le problème était connu.
Il avait déjà fait l'objet d'un programme de changement de disque dur...


----------



## cez (13 Décembre 2013)

Tiens donc... Ça voudrait dire qu'en poussant un peu, Apple peut certainement faire mieux que m'offrir un bon de réduction ?
Merci pour ce témoignage.
(Pour info, Mon Imac se remet à clignoter : 5 minutes d'écran noir pour 10 minutes de luminosité. Chouette c'est noël ! Ça fait cher la guirlande ! ;-(((

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------

Ce que je trouve particulièrement désagréable c'est que je ne peux même pas menacer d'aller voir la concurrence... parce qu'il n'y a pas de concurrence ! Du coup, rien ne me dit qu'en rachetant un nouvel Imac, je ne vais pas retrouver le problème ultérieurement (et même en prenant l'Apple Care !)


----------



## titistardust (18 Décembre 2013)

un site qui pourrait peut-etre aider :
dirty-screen.com : Votre écran est malade ?! Parlons-en... Is your display sick ?! Let s talk about it...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------



cez a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> ACTE 4 : Le devis
> Une semaine plus tard (il y a quelque jours) Le SAV m'appelle pour me dire que : La panne est très bizarre et que ce n'est pas la carte graphique mais la carte mère qui est "défaillante". résultat : un devis à 978 euros. Gloups ! A ce prix là, ça ne vaut carrément pas le coup de faire la réparation, *d'autant que la carte n'est garantie que 3 mois.*
> Cez


 
Ceci est un beau mensonge. Voici ce que l'on m'avait répondu sur Dirty-Screen :
"non, ce nest pas légal. Le réparateur a dû vous remettre une facture datée, regardez au verso les conditions générales de réparation. Une carte graphique est un composant électronique, à ce titre cest un produit manufacturé : la garantie légale de conformité sapplique à partir de la date de la facture de réparation pendant 2 ans moins 1 jour. Le réparateur (lequel ?) vous a répondu à loral et peut vous « déclarer » ce quil « semble lui convenir », même si cest faux. Cependant, cest illégal. Le vendeur et/ou le réparateur a lobligation légale dinformation du consommateur. Nous avons reçu de nombreux témoignages écrits concernant ces « mystérieux 3 mois » sous la « directive du fabricant », ce délai nexiste dans aucun texte de loi."


----------



## Martin_a (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour CEZ, je te conseille de tester différents revendeurs Apple.

J'ai eu un problème similaire avec mon MacPro : extinction intempestive, impossible à reproduire... Mon revendeur habituel me l'a renvoyé deux fois en me disant que tout allait bien avant qu'un autre diagnostique un problème de CG


----------



## miss_micmac (25 Février 2014)

Cez, 

C'est impressionnant on dirait que tu décris mon problème. Mon Imac 27 pouces date de novembre 2011, je suis graphiste moi-aussi. Mon imac a un n° de série qui se termine aussi par les lettres "DHJQ". Mon problème a commencé comme le tien... écran gris... Diagnostic:  clavier mort... (ce n'était déjà plus mon clavier d'origine, il avait été remplacé sous garantie par un clavier mac usb). Après avoir acheté un nouveau clavier, mon imac reprend vie, mais 3 jours plus tard les problèmes recommencent, l'écran clignote, puis se bloque sur un écran entièrement gris.

Je vais moi aussi contacter un SAV et faire faire un devis... Mais je trouve que ce n'est pas très normal qu'un matériel de ce prix soit si rapidement HS.

Je te remercie en tout cas pour l'idée de s'en servir comme disque dur et d'ajouter un écran...


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

iMac (27 pouces) : programme de remplacement de la carte vidéo AMD Radeon 6970M


----------



## miss_micmac (26 Février 2014)

Merci Sly54, je viens de l'apporter en réparation, ils vont tester pour vérifier si j'entre dans le cadre de ce programme. Apparemment, ça pourrait être ça.
J'attends des nouvelles.


----------



## XavH (11 Octobre 2014)

cez a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> C'est la première fois que je poste sur un forum mais l'histoire qui m'arrive est tellement hallucinante que je voudrais en faire part au plus grand nombre... et peut être que parmi votre communauté, se cache celui qui saura me donner des explications rationnelles à ce qui m'arrive (enfin, disons plutôt à ce qui arrive à mon IMac)
> 
> ACTE 1 : L'écran noir
> ...



SAlut

Je viens ravoir un pb un peu dans la même veine, posté ici : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/imac-2006-ecran-noir-clavier-fil-1252889.html#post12783225


----------



## kemp (12 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu les mêmes soucis. Après de nombreuses manipulations sans résultat, j'ai constaté que le mac démarrait avec écran normal après une nuit d'arrêt. Puis après +/- 20 minutes à nouveau écran noir. Comme j'ai constaté que la partie haute était chaude, j'ai placé un ventilateur derrière le mac. Je laisse le ventilo toute une nuit. Le matin redémarrage, ok j'ai l'écran.
Depuis je laisse tourner le ventilo en permanence et plus de soucis.

Si cela peut aider, moi c'est ma petite expérience.

Bonne journée

Kemp


----------



## XavH (12 Octobre 2014)

kemp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu les mêmes soucis. Après de nombreuses manipulations sans résultat, j'ai constaté que le mac démarrait avec écran normal après une nuit d'arrêt. Puis après +/- 20 minutes à nouveau écran noir. Comme j'ai constaté que la partie haute était chaude, j'ai placé un ventilateur derrière le mac. Je laisse le ventilo toute une nuit. Le matin redémarrage, ok j'ai l'écran.
> Depuis je laisse tourner le ventilo en permanence et plus de soucis.
> ...



Merci pour l'info !
Là il s'est reposé une nuit sans pour autant repartir en bonne forme. Et je ne détecte pas de chaleur particulière derrière... ça commence à sentir le roussi (au sens figuré, seulement !).


----------



## fazland (24 Novembre 2014)

Salut, nouvelle galère aujourd'hui. Mon imac 27'' de nov 2011, dont la carte vidéo a déjà été changée en mars 2013, n'a plus qu'un écran noir. Aucune trace de rétroéclairage, ni à l'allumage, ni, évidemment, en fonctionnement. Donc, contact apple, puis aiguillage chez un centre agrée. Le devis arrive aujourd'hui : 640 pour changer la dalle !!! Chouette, c'est bientôt noël! Je contacte apple pour exprimer mes doutes quant à la qualité de la machine que j'avais payé 3400 il y a 3 ans pile. On me répond qu'ils sont désolés pour moi, qu'une panne, ça arrive. J'essaye de mettre en lien les soucis antérieurs de la machine, mais non, c'est pas la même chose, me dit-on. Donc, n'ayant pas d'apple care, je demande un geste commercial (qu'on m'avait déjà accordé pour la carte AMD, alors que le problème n'était pas encore reconnu par apple), et c'est non, non et non!! Donc, si quelqu'un peut me donner les coordonnées postales d'apple à Cork en Irlande, je suis preneur, que je puisse parler à de vrais commerciaux d'apple. Merci d'avance à qui m'aidera.
F


----------



## RubenF (24 Novembre 2014)

Apple sont pas intelligents, Ils utilisent des chip graphiques défectueux et ils changent ces puces défectueuses par les mêmes puces :love::love::love:



Donc qu'ils s'étonnent pas qu'il y ai des soucis.. 


Normalement si vous gueulez et que vous sortez l'excuse du Vice Caché, normalement ça devrait passer en garantie.


----------



## MACINDO (25 Novembre 2014)

ET l'écran non? c'est p'têt tout simplement la dalle qui déconne j'ai eu ça sur un MacBook Pro une fois sauf qu'au lieux d'être noir il me faisait des trucs disons... très abstrait j'ai une aussi sur mon  27 des fines lignes qui apparaissait surtout sur du gris foncé 80 % (les graphistes salut  ) qui a disparu un fois l'économiseur d'écran configuré.   Sinon ben bon courage


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Peut être le board invertor effectivement mais Apple trouvera le moyen de te faire faire changer l'écran et le board Invertor


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gege2trois (25 Novembre 2014)

Tel: 00800 2775 2775 
ce doit être le téléphone d'Apple en Irlande


----------



## fazland (26 Novembre 2014)

merci gege ! je vais tester.


----------



## jlvitry (14 Janvier 2021)

Salut, si vous connectez un écran externe et qu'il fonctionne, c'est que la carte graphique n'est pas défectueuse

C'est la carte de gestion de rétroeclairage (board inverter) qui semblerait la cause

J'ai le même soucis, et en mettant la luminosité à 100% l'écran ne s'éteint plus, si ça peut aider


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2021)

jlvitry a dit:


> J'ai le même soucis, et en mettant la luminosité à 100% l'écran ne s'éteint plus, si ça peut aider


Il est probable qu'il n'y ait plus de souci, vu que le post auquel tu réponds date de 2014


----------

